# Vermont 100



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

All of the places we passed on trail could have been postcards:











Coming into the third hold:











Lots of road riding:











Coming into the fourth hold:











Getting ready to get back on at the end of the 4th hold.. DH suddenly decided he wanted a granola bar:











Sun setting over the mountains:

















We finished about 12:30pm, in 18th place. So super proud of the boys!!

Our ride time was a touch over 15 hours. Elevation change was 14,038 feet. Average pace was 6.7 mph.


On the way home, just to get us back to reality, we had a tire explode on the interstate. Got it changed no problem, but it did tear off the fender, break the awning bracket, and break a light cover on the side of the trailer!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad you posted all of this- your horses are just gorgeous! Congrats on your strong finish. And I'm really jealous this is something you and your husband do together.

Isn't this just a beautiful part of the world to ride in??


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

This is awesome! I live in NH and and I just heard about this ride and I really want to do it now. Maybe next year if I can get my horse into shape! This is incredible to do in 15 hours.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome!

This ride is on my bucket list.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Great, thanks for sharing.
You are both smiling and fresh looking until the end: you make it look so easy!


----------

